# where to get 24" 6500K T8 bulbs?



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

I've looked at home depot, lowes and walmart. They didnt have 24" 6500k T8. right now i have 2x 4100K T8s for a 33 gallon and feel it is too weak for my tank I have found ones online at like bulbs.com but I dont know how shipping a lightbulb is going to work. I am afriad it may break. anyone know where to find a couple?
EDIT: oh, i put this in the wrong place, can I get this moved to the freshwater section?


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

grab them from petstores


----------



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

Try Rona. the rona on keele and st claire has a lot of bulbs. I think they had 6700 or 6500K. Call first though : )


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

Kimchi24 said:


> I've looked at home depot, lowes and walmart. They didnt have 24" 6500k T8. right now i have 2x 4100K T8s for a 33 gallon and feel it is too weak for my tank I have found ones online at like bulbs.com but I dont know how shipping a lightbulb is going to work. I am afriad it may break. anyone know where to find a couple?
> EDIT: oh, i put this in the wrong place, can I get this moved to the freshwater section?


Rona or Lowes will have them. However, big problem is that companies may not list the "k" value. Lot of companies will list them as daylight, cool white etc so you may need to do some research online


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

sometimes you have to open it up and read the k value on the bulb itself


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Where r u? I have a couple of 24" t8's that i ordered by accident, meant to get t5's, but I'm in Burlington...
It's been a while so I have to look and see what color they are when I get home if you're interested...


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

burlington is a little far haha


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

If all else fails, you can order from goreef.com
Their shipping rates are quite reasonable.


----------



## GDidycz (Mar 6, 2012)

Try looking for the blub you want exactly, find a manufacturer and ask for a reseller list from them. You may need to order. Another option is online ordering. My 1st option will save you shipping and will prob cost less over the long haul. Also, Hydroponic shops are a good place to look too.



Kimchi24 said:


> I've looked at home depot, lowes and walmart. They didnt have 24" 6500k T8. right now i have 2x 4100K T8s for a 33 gallon and feel it is too weak for my tank I have found ones online at like bulbs.com but I dont know how shipping a lightbulb is going to work. I am afriad it may break. anyone know where to find a couple?
> EDIT: oh, i put this in the wrong place, can I get this moved to the freshwater section?


----------



## Ik0eS (Mar 1, 2013)

*T8 6500K Fluorescent Bulbs - Electrical Store Supplier*

You can find it in your local independent electrical suppliers or store. T8 (6500K) 24' fluorescent bulbs is sometimes can be hard to find because the common hardware store doesn't carry an specific length and usage of color temperature bulbs. Thus they need to special order it.

They will help you with types of bulb you need and will also suggest alternative brand with 6500K specifications fluorescent bulbs.

For the list of electrical store and suppliers that will be available visit:

http://www.ied.ca/members.html/

The list of independent electrical store and suppliers (if the link above doesn't work):

Beaulieu & Lamoureux Inc.

Centre de Distribution Electrique Ltee.

Del's Distributors

Deschênes & Fils Ltee.

Les Distributeurs Papineau Distributors

Diversified Ventures

Dubo Electrique Ltee.

Eddy Group Limited

EECOL Electric Corp.

E.G. Penner Building Centres

Électrimat Ltée.

Electrical Wholesale Supply (EWS)

ESPO Electrical Supply Inc.

Epitron Inc

Gimpel Electric Supply Ltd.

Grey-Bruce Electric Supply Inc.

House of Electrical Supplies Ltd.

Island Distributors

J.D. Paré Electrique Inc.

J.W. Bird and Company Limited

Les Enterprises Robert Côte Inc.

Longtest Inc.

Marchand Electrical Company Ltd.

McLoughlan Supplies Ltd.

Oscan Electrical Supply Ltd.

Parmack Electric Supply (A Division of Province Electric)

Parrline Supply Ltd.

Paul Wolf Electric & Lighting Supply Ltd.

Powrmatic of Canada Ltd.

Province Electric Supply Ltd.

Robertson Electrical Supplies

Robertson Electric Wholesale Ltd.

Source Atlantic

Tradelco Inc.

Top Gun Electrical Supplies Ltd.

Trimate Electric Supply Ltd.

Western Equipment Ltd.

The Wiring Mart Ltd.

*Note: Please be advise that not all T8 fluorescent bulbs are the same. Check the bulbs specifications if it will work with your existing ballast (or if need to use one).*


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I got my impossible to find bulbs from: http://www.bulbscanada.com/
It's located on Midland between Lawrence and Ellsmere.
Their prices are comparable to the US prices but minus the ex-orbital shipping charges. The place looks dumpy though, but I don't care. Paying $6 for a T5-NO is better than paying $20 at the fish store.
The place is kind of small as they stock tons other types of LED of varying temperature and light bulbs. So I'll call first to ask them for stock instead of just droping in. The last time I was there, I bought out all of their T5-NO.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

Though I bought T5 HO 54W 6500K at $6.50 each from them ( http://www.bulbscanada.com/) T8 NO 6500K is not available in their list online . Try to call them to for their stock, they sell their bulb really low, just checked my 6500K HO 54W T5 and it gone down 25 cents more.
I dont see any difference on my plants grow pattern all I see is have now GSA showing on my glass, this means that it gives more light than the one I was using. My fertz are the same , my photo periods are same.......I may say all the same only the light replacement.But still to early to tell, only a month now...


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

bulbscanada only has the 24in t8 with 5000k colour temp. that still grows plants as the recommended k is 5000-6500k in planted tanks.

I'm glad you guys tried it >.> I'm still on my 1 an a half month old giesemans bulb so once i need to change mine i know where to go


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

balutpenoy2oy said:


> Though I bought T5 HO 54W 6500K at $6.50 each from them ( http://www.bulbscanada.com/) T8 NO 6500K is not available in their list online . Try to call them to for their stock, they sell their bulb really low, just checked my 6500K HO 54W T5 and it gone down 25 cents more.
> I dont see any difference on my plants grow pattern all I see is have now GSA showing on my glass, this means that it gives more light than the one I was using. My fertz are the same , my photo periods are same.......I may say all the same only the light replacement.But still to early to tell, only a month now...


If your old bulb is 1+ year old, then it's about right. Old light bulb tend to loose it's intensity and some even loose their temperature colour as well.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Will these bulbs work on a 24" shoplight fixture? i heard adding HO bulbs to a regular fixture is not the best idea


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

yea that is a bad idea


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

crap, so i have to buy a new fixture  i guess ill put this one on a ten gallon. make it a high tech tank.
edit: i guess its time to ask where i should get a fixture from. any LFS should have one but i'm not the richest haha. i guess i scour the buy section


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

are you growing plants? if not then any fixture will do. if you are growing plants depends on high or low tech and height of your tank.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

xriddler said:


> are you growing plants? if not then any fixture will do. if you are growing plants depends on high or low tech and height of your tank.


i want to make a med to high tech tank. my tank is 14 inches high. the tank is a 33 gallon and the dimensions are 30Lx18Wx14H


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

That shallow depth will make it easier for light to penetrate to the substrate, so growing carpeting plants will be easier without super high light levels. You still need the right K temps, but in a tank that depth, you'll have nicer results, as it will go right to the bottom.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

would two 6500K T8s that are not HO but plain hardware store lights going to be ok for this tank?


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

i would get a single lamp t5ho and hang it. with that depth if you sit the light on top you wont get enough spread and because of the shallow high sitting the fixture on top of your tank will give you too much light.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

xriddler said:


> i would get a single lamp t5ho and hang it. with that depth if you sit the light on top you wont get enough spread and because of the shallow high sitting the fixture on top of your tank will give you too much light.


how far away from the top would I hang it? and what size fixture should i be getting?


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

if its a single bulb i would hang it 4-6 inches above tank. there are hanging kits available for this just make sure the fixture you get can be hanged too.

in order for you to get med to high light with your tank with t8s you need a 3 bulb t8 fixture. so its up to you 3bulb vs 1bulb. This is my reference.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

this one bulb fixture should be the 24" or the 36"? remember that my tank is 30" long. I am going to assume the 24" because the 36" would be far to long


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

if you dont mind me asking what are you planting and will you be co2ing + fertz?


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

I will be planting hc Cuba and dwarf hair grass with some crypts, amazon swords, corkscrew vals, java moss, java fern, and hygro corymbosa. This is done with DIY co2, and seachem flourish

Edit: I forgot to mention that I have Anubis in here as we'll as ludgwiga and possibly some new additions


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

thats a toughie i dont know how to help with that as i am inexperienced with hc cuba and DHG. everything else should be easy growers your 30 inch 18 width and 14 high tank,

this might work without hanging it 
http://www.bigalspets.ca/aqualight-t5-ho-dual-lamp-fixture-2-x-31-w-30.html

This fixture is quite low for par readings from what i read its reflectors are not so great so for such a short tank you should still be getting med to high light from this two bulb fixture

your second option is here http://www.bigalspets.ca/fish/lighting/aquaticlife.html?cat=300&dir=asc&order=price

or third option would be to get a 24 inch fixture and hang it but your two sides might only be good for low light plants from the spread it might provide

Thats all i got >.> i hope someone with more experience can chime in i'm still noob101


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

Check this out









http://www.ebay.ca/itm/MH-ADV-24-Me...LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item460c8b610a&_uhb=1


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Kimchi24 said:


> I will be planting hc Cuba and dwarf hair grass with some crypts, amazon swords, corkscrew vals, java moss, java fern, and hygro corymbosa. This is done with DIY co2, and seachem flourish
> 
> Edit: I forgot to mention that I have Anubis in here as we'll as ludgwiga and possibly some new additions


Woah, that's quite ambitious. I think at 24" dual HO would go well with a tank like that. That will put you on medium - high setup. You can hang the light higher to get a more even spread and put the tank in medium lighting.
If you go single HO, it's will be difficult with HC and definately problematic with dwarf hair grass. Although, one guy in this forum managed to pull this off with the HC. But I think the other plants will take over and push the HC out.
I got my 24" HO from AI: http://www.aquainspiration.com/nproductdetail.asp?PIN=LS&PNAME=OD&PSIZE=24TWO&PTYPE=Lights
Ran it for 1 month, but the light was too intensive for my small 15G tank. But I think would work well for a 30G tank. It's a decent light. Can't vouch for long term use as I put it away for another day. If I have to be really picky about it. I don't like the transformer with so many slits in it. If there was a leak, you better be sure you have a loop in your wire. But for the price ... I can't really complain. I almost pay just as much for my first 24" T5-NO.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

amazon swords and corkscrew vals will not work well in your tank. I think its too shallow and these two when they grow, they grow long. My vals have started to curl in my 18 1/2 inches high tank. i like that effect but it shadows my tank on that one side now.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

xriddler said:


> amazon swords and corkscrew vals will not work well in your tank. I think its too shallow and these two when they grow, they grow long. My vals have started to curl in my 18 1/2 inches high tank. i like that effect but it shadows my tank on that one side now.


Could i keep them with constant pruning?


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

vals are most beautiful if you let it grow and pruning i think kills the leaf you cut its like dwarf sag if you prune it the leaf you cut dies. thats my experience with my nana vals and sag at least.


----------

